# Metallica's response to the Glastonbury backlash



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 28, 2014)

Their first response: A t-shirt.









> METALLICA has found a way to poke fun of the controversy surrounding its headlining appearance at this weekend's Glastonbury festival by selling a special t-shirt at the U.K. event featuring negative quotes about the band emblazoned across it. (See image below.) The front of the shirt features the word "GLASSTALLICA" at the top written in the classic METALLICA logo font along with the message "Peace, Love & Metal" at the bottom. Quotes on the back of the shirt range from Alex Turner of the ARCTIC MONKEYS saying "I'm not sure it adds up Could you have METALLICA in the hippy nucleus?" to British web site The Guardian's headline of "METALLICA at Glastonbury. Whoopee-....ing-doo." Also included is a seemingly out-of-place quote from JUDAS PRIEST singer Rob Halford, who said, "I had a diva moment when I heard about METALLICA at Glastonbury. Next time, Michael [Eavis, Glastonbury organizer], when you want to bring metal to Glastonbury, can you make sure it's British?"
> 
> METALLICA drummer Lars Ulrich recently spoke out about the negative feedback to the band's appearance at Glastonbury, which will be the first time in the event's 44-year history that a metal act has topped the bill. Asked about the response, Ulrich told Metal Hammer, "Glastonbury is like the Holy Grail in England, and we're respectful to that. But if somebody sits there and talks about petitions or what some other guy says, there's a point that it just becomes ridiculous."
> 
> ...




Their second response: This video clip they played on-stage for their intro.



Semi on-topic, but here's a clip of their performance. They sound fairly damn good here, and even though they were bashed endlessly it seems, the crowd seems REALLY into it. 




Their guitar tone sounds badass, too. Must have dialed in the Axe FX's better.


----------



## Spectre 1 (Jun 28, 2014)

Class act this band.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jun 28, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Their guitar tone sounds badass, too. Must have stopped using Axe FX's


FTFY  Jk

Are they still using Axe FX's?


----------



## StevenC (Jun 28, 2014)

Diezels and Randall/Fortin. When you're Metallica, you can afford to bring 4 amps each...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 28, 2014)

StevenC said:


> Diezels and Randall/Fortin. When you're Metallica, you can afford to bring 4 amps each...



Nah, they've switched to using Axe FX 2s live.


----------



## StevenC (Jun 28, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nah, they've switched to using Axe FX 2s live.



I thought that was only for the Antarctica gig?


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Jun 28, 2014)

That really has that signature Fortin sound with the hollow mids. Maybe they got it into the Fractal somehow?


----------



## Noxon (Jun 28, 2014)

crankyrayhanky said:


> That really has that signature Fortin sound with the hollow mids. Maybe they got it into the Fractal somehow?



Doesn't the Axe Fx have tone matching or something like that?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 28, 2014)

StevenC said:


> I thought that was only for the Antarctica gig?



They did, but then they used them during the Grammys, and it seems they're using them for their touring rigs now. Not sure if it's just Europe only or for NA, too, but someone took pictures of their rig at the Pinkpop festival, and all the amp sounds were Ae FX.

Even the Fractal guys confirmed that they used Axe II's during the entire South America tour and during this year's Rock AM Ring. 

Metallica backstage pics and story!
















Noxon said:


> Doesn't the Axe Fx have tone matching or something like that?



It does. Kirk and James probably recorded with their touring amps and matched the sound.


----------



## thedonal (Jun 29, 2014)

It's just a shame Kirk was playing so dreadfully. Had to switch it off the TV eventually.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 29, 2014)

Kirk didn't stick to the recorded solo exactly, but he sounded fine to me during Creeping Death.


----------



## thedonal (Jun 29, 2014)

His intonation and timing were the worst I've ever heard him play.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jun 29, 2014)

The fuss over them playing Glastonbury has been a fcuking joke. I personally can't bare the elitist snobbery around Glastonbury, especially the way Radio 1 & BBC present it.... There wasn't half this much fuss when Beyonce headlined the other year?! And yeah she really fits the bill as a "Glasto" act........ Least still proves that Metal will never be mainstream thank god

Watched the show from Cyanide onwards and I thought they really were very good. Master of Puppets was awesome! 

Only downside will be all the new 5 min wonder Metallica "fans" after this.... expect to see Nothing Else Matters re entering the UK charts.....


----------



## Skrapmetal (Jun 29, 2014)

Remember when the "alternative" crowd got all up in arms that Metallica was headlining Lollapalooza back in 96? Was one of the best concerts I've ever been to. Definitely the best concert festival. Yet if you listened to some people them playing there was a huge mistake.

I'd never heard of Glastonbury until Metallica said they were playing it. So... I guess I really don't care.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Jun 29, 2014)

It's kind of ironic right? Glastonbury, with the largest amount of visitors on a festival in the world and still people complain about commercial choices in the programming? Or maybe it's this irony the hipster visitors use to validate their hipsterness...lol...


----------



## fps (Jun 29, 2014)

The response on the BBC over here (BBC gives Glasto blanket coverage), Twitter and everything else has been incredibly positive, a lot of people are clearly just in awe of how good they were, and I think a lot of new metal fans have been made and will be made over the next few days. Their set was fantastic. No, they aren't smooth and perfect, they are always alive, always on the edge, and always play with an energy, charisma and passion that puts 99% of metal bands half their age to shame. Great work Metallica, you've done the metal community proud \m/

And that video is hilarious.


----------



## fps (Jun 29, 2014)

Louis Cypher said:


> The fuss over them playing Glastonbury has been a fcuking joke. I personally can't bare the elitist snobbery around Glastonbury, especially the way Radio 1 & BBC present it.... There wasn't half this much fuss when Beyonce headlined the other year?! And yeah she really fits the bill as a "Glasto" act........ Least still proves that Metal will never be mainstream thank god
> 
> Watched the show from Cyanide onwards and I thought they really were very good. Master of Puppets was awesome!
> 
> Only downside will be all the new 5 min wonder Metallica "fans" after this.... expect to see Nothing Else Matters re entering the UK charts.....



I'd say there was an equal reaction when Jay-Z was chosen as a headliner. Also, great news for the band and the festival if there's a bit of controversy, as Lars says, 33 years in and they're still stirring it up


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 29, 2014)

It's cool. I remember when they were bashed at the release of the black album, the concert "program" they gave during shows was full of newspaper quotes saying the album was shit.


----------



## Majkel (Jun 29, 2014)

While Kirk and Lars just get worse by the year, I'm happy to see James' voice just getting better! It was down the drain in the early to mid 2000's, but he's mostly on point to my ears now!


----------



## fps (Jun 29, 2014)

Majkel said:


> While Kirk and Lars just get worse by the year, I'm happy to see James' voice just getting better! It was down the drain in the early to mid 2000's, but he's mostly on point to my ears now!



I thought that about James, huge vocal performance. Was worried he'd blown his voice after the first quarter, he seemed so pumped up! But he delivered all gig


----------



## asher (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Skrapmetal (Jun 29, 2014)

Majkel said:


> While Kirk and Lars just get worse by the year, I'm happy to see James' voice just getting better! It was down the drain in the early to mid 2000's, but he's mostly on point to my ears now!



James is a hell of a performer, his guitar parts are usually very tight and his vocals have improved in recent years live.

My only complaint about him these days is the new riffs he comes up with. He's all about raw, garage-band tone with his new stuff and his style has changed to match it. I miss the days of melodic riffs and huge guitar tone.


----------



## chinnybob (Jun 29, 2014)

Just watched back the set and I thought they were excellent. I'm no drummer but I really enjoyed Lars' drumming...


----------



## lucasreis (Jun 29, 2014)

Glastonbury should hire Carcass for the next year edition just for the lulz. 

They're British, after all


----------



## lucasreis (Jun 29, 2014)

Just saw the video they played... wow, 

Love Metallica's sense of humor!  It was a big  to everyone!


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jun 29, 2014)

Radio 2 this afternoon coverage of Glastonbury, Jo Whilley talking to Dermot O'Leary after they played Whiskey in the Jar from Sat night.... (this is paraphrasing and remembering so not a 100% accurate quote)

"I only saw 20 mins or so as I wanted to see Jake Bugg.... most of it [Metallica] sounded like noise and you couldn't tell when a song ended and a new one started...... but then you hear Nothing Else Matter and you realise what great musicians they are and how much they are putting in to their performance....."

I swear the noise comment is true....


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm glad Metallica have lined their pockets and had a chance to laugh at the expense of the kind lame-ass hip(py)ster crowd who treat "Glasto" with a pathetic reverence, like they're making a pilgrimage to the holy land when in reality they're seeing a load of middle-of-the-road English indie and indie-folk bands in a muddy field.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jun 29, 2014)

"I mean, this whole animal activist thing? Really? It's ridiculous. They fvcking sell hamburgers at Glastonbury, alright?"

Kirk is funny


----------



## ilyti (Jun 29, 2014)

All of the anti hipster sentiment in here is pure deliciousness, I am eating all of it.
I hardly listen to Metallica anymore, but I will still always be a fan of theirs, and they keep proving worthy of it.

BTW, are we all missing this?



> James Hetfield hosting a new series about bear hunting on the History channel.


WHAT WHAT WHAT?? Why didn't I hear about this?? I will watch all of it

Edit: Aaaaw naw, he's just narrating it. Only if he gets to be himself will it be good. Here I thought I was going to watch James Hetfield GO BEAR HUNTING.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 29, 2014)

ilyti said:


> WHAT WHAT WHAT?? Why didn't I hear about this?? I will watch all of it
> 
> Edit: Aaaaw naw, he's just narrating it. Only if he gets to be himself will it be good. Here I thought I was going to watch James Hetfield GO BEAR HUNTING.



James Hetfield and Ted Nugent should be co-hosting it and... yes... hunting down wildlife. And of course, then grillin' up some tasty deer.


----------



## lucasreis (Jun 29, 2014)

Louis Cypher said:


> Radio 2 this afternoon coverage of Glastonbury, Jo Whilley talking to Dermot O'Leary after they played Whiskey in the Jar from Sat night.... (this is paraphrasing and remembering so not a 100% accurate quote)
> 
> "I only saw 20 mins or so as I wanted to see Jake Bugg.... most of it sounded like noise and you couldn't tell when a song ended and a new one started...... but then you hear Nothing Else Matter and you realise what great musicians they are and how much they are putting in to their performance....."
> 
> I swear the noise comment is true....



I agree with him, Jake Bugg is probably the worst artist I ever heard (I mean worst in the sense that he is hailed as a good artist and he is awful, not like Black Eyed Peas which are awful and perceived as awful by critics as well). Bugg makes noise and I'd rather listen to someone slaying a pig all night than to listen to his songs. lol 

Also, more power to James with his Bear series


----------



## Zado (Jun 29, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Their second response: This video clip they played on-stage for their intro.




Oh dear Lord I had no idea Eli Wallach has died....I'm astonished,it's terrible


----------



## Daf57 (Jun 30, 2014)

Zado said:


> Oh dear Lord I had no idea Eli Wallach has died....I'm astonished,it's terrible




http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mo...eli-wallach-good-bad-ugly-star-dies-98-a.html


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jun 30, 2014)

lucasreis said:


> I agree with him, Jake Bugg is probably the worst artist I ever heard (I mean worst in the sense that he is hailed as a good artist and he is awful, not like Black Eyed Peas which are awful and perceived as awful by critics as well). Bugg makes noise and I'd rather listen to someone slaying a pig all night than to listen to his songs. lol



Sorry mate
you mis understood the post, thoguh re reading it it does read that way! sorry! LOL! 

She actually was talking bout Metallica being nothing but noise

Fixed


Louis Cypher said:


> Radio 2 this afternoon coverage of Glastonbury, Jo Whilley talking to Dermot O'Leary after they played Whiskey in the Jar from Sat night.... (this is paraphrasing and remembering so not a 100% accurate quote)
> 
> "I only saw 20 mins or so as I wanted to see Jake Bugg.... most of it [Metallica] sounded like noise and you couldn't tell when a song ended and a new one started...... but then you hear Nothing Else Matter and you realise what great musicians they are and how much they are putting in to their performance....."
> 
> I swear the noise comment is true....


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 30, 2014)

I like that they played Glastonbury, great to see the hipster douchebags getting a healthy dose of metal up their asses. And I'm really happy for them that it went down so well - people seemed to love it, and fair enough. They were definitely a good choice.

They did a good job of it as well - apart from Kirk. His solos were painful to listen to, really spoilt it IMO.


----------



## hairychris (Jun 30, 2014)

To be honest Metallica and Glastonbury deserve each other.

Both are well past their sell-by date.


----------



## Veldar (Jun 30, 2014)

I agree with Mogwai, just listen to Lars drumming in the some kind of monster movie.

The way I see modern Metallica is a decent rythem guitarist who's glory days are behind him, an avarage drummer, a bassist who isn't allowed to play anywhere near his level and a lead guitarist who still can't improvise an in tune solo for songs his been playing for years.

I love their first 3 albums and AJFTA is the album my dad played to me as a really young kid but they really need to step up their game if they don't want to be a nolstaga band.

sorry for all the typos.



_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jun 30, 2014)

Amazon Hard Rock Best Sellers Top Ten, All bar #9 which is Led Zepplin IV is Metallica! Haha!! What a Surprise!!


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Jun 30, 2014)

ilyti said:


> All of the anti hipster sentiment in here is pure deliciousness, I am eating all of it.



The core of being a hipster is denial of what you are. The only conclusion I can make is that anyone participating in the anti hipster sentiment must be a hipster themselves. With my overhead observation of this, implicating a sense of superiority over hipsterkind, I can also only conclude that I, though against my will, must be a hipster as well.


----------



## Jackzaa (Jun 30, 2014)

Am I the only one that takes issue with their response video?

Tbh all I took away from it was Metallica attempting to play the "you're hypocrites, look at what the British do, it's far less humane so shut up" card, seemingly not understanding that the people who are against his bear hunting business sure aren't gonna be pro-fox hunting.

I got "yeah, we hunt, but you're worse" despite it not actually applying to the incredible overwhelming majority of the country and (assumedly) the entirety of the Glasto audience. It's stupid to take shots like that at the audience in the first place, let alone ones that are so massively misplaced. Just made for uncomfortable watching with a message tacked on that was so badly thought out. I can't tell if they totally missed the point of people being anti-hunting or if they genuinely think we're all "save the bears, but .... foxes we love watching them get ....ed up", which frankly I don't like.

Did I totally miss the point or misunderstand SOMETHING? 'Cause everyone seems to be like "awesome video" and personally all I thought after watching was "are you really that stupid?!"


----------



## chinnybob (Jun 30, 2014)

Veldar said:


> I agree with Mogwai, just listen to Lars drumming in the some kind of monster movie.
> 
> The way I see modern Metallica is a decent rythem guitarist who's glory days are behind him, an avarage drummer, a bassist who isn't allowed to play anywhere near his level and a lead guitarist who still can't improvise an in tune solo for songs his been playing for years.
> 
> ...



If Hetfield is just a "decent rhythm guitarist" then I need to up my game because he absolutely slays me!! 

Personally every time I see Metallica live it just reinforces how much I love them. For me the emphasis on technical ability is very much a new thing in metal, and isn't something I associate with Metallica; at times they're almost more of a heavy blues band in that sense. I think the more important thing to look at is the energy of their performance and how they engage the audience. They really put on a show, something a lot of newer bands need to pay more attention to 



Jackzaa said:


> Am I the only one that takes issue with their response video?
> 
> Tbh all I took away from it was Metallica attempting to play the "you're hypocrites, look at what the British do, it's far less humane so shut up" card, seemingly not understanding that the people who are against his bear hunting business sure aren't gonna be pro-fox hunting.
> 
> ...



I thought it was more tongue-in-cheek than that. Especially in the context of their set, which was quite humourous about all the noise surrounding them headlining.


----------



## Jackzaa (Jun 30, 2014)

chinnybob said:


> I thought it was more tongue-in-cheek than that. Especially in the context of their set, which was quite humourous about all the noise surrounding them headlining.



Yeah, I might be digging too deep. Really didn't sit right with me though, personally. I probably take it worse than most though, as someone who deeply loves the baby foxes that have a home in his garden, it's really unpleasant viewing haha.


----------



## starslight (Jun 30, 2014)

James is sounding and playing great, but boy do Lars and Kirk really shit things up. What are they so busy with that they can't practice their goddamned instruments before they play in front of hundreds of thousands of people?


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 30, 2014)

lucasreis said:


> Glastonbury should hire Carcass for the next year edition just for the lulz.
> 
> They're British, after all



The solution is obvious..............


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 30, 2014)

Jackzaa said:


> Yeah, I might be digging too deep. Really didn't sit right with me though, personally. I probably take it worse than most though, as someone who deeply loves the baby foxes that have a home in his garden, it's really unpleasant viewing haha.



Yeah, baby foxes must be cute, even more so when they grow up and kill farmer's livestock, encroach on urban areas and attack people's pets, root through bins and cause a mess and even attack children.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jun 30, 2014)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Kirk didn't stick to the recorded solo exactly, but he sounded fine to me during Creeping Death.



yup, plus they are playing the song at warp 12. Sure he missed a few notes, the sweep was a little sloppy, but oh freakin well, he was jamming his ass off as a whole, and you can hear it in his playing.

For all they shit they get about the live shows, few other bands can bring about the same vibe, even as old farts. Sounds like some the naysayers realized this once they saw the show as well from the reports i've seen.


----------



## Jackzaa (Jun 30, 2014)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Yeah, baby foxes must be cute, even more so when they grow up and kill farmer's livestock, encroach on urban areas and attack people's pets, root through bins and cause a mess and even attack children.



Yeah, they hunt and scavenge to survive like any other animal. Your point?

I really don't get what you're trying to say, unless you're trying to justify killing them for sport, in which case I really don't care to talk to you. I really disagree with the "attacking children" business as well. There are only extremely rare cases in which this happens, you should be more wary of the neighbours dog.

I didn't come here for a discussion on hunting, more that I disliked their stance that to me came across as "we kill bears but you're worse so there", so don't bother trying to pick me up on the fact I happen to like animals because it wasn't even the point of what I was saying.


----------



## fps (Jun 30, 2014)

chinnybob said:


> If Hetfield is just a "decent rhythm guitarist" then I need to up my game because he absolutely slays me!!
> 
> Personally every time I see Metallica live it just reinforces how much I love them. For me the emphasis on technical ability is very much a new thing in metal, and isn't something I associate with Metallica; at times they're almost more of a heavy blues band in that sense. I think the more important thing to look at is the energy of their performance and how they engage the audience. They really put on a show, something a lot of newer bands need to pay more attention to
> 
> ...



All of this, QFT.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 30, 2014)

Jackzaa said:


> Yeah, they hunt and scavenge to survive like any other animal. Your point?
> 
> I really don't get what you're trying to say, unless you're trying to justify killing them for sport, in which case I really don't care to talk to you. I really disagree with the "attacking children" business as well. There are only extremely rare cases in which this happens, you should be more wary of the neighbours dog.
> 
> I didn't come here for a discussion on hunting, more that I disliked their stance that to me came across as "we kill bears but you're worse so there", so don't bother trying to pick me up on the fact I happen to like animals because it wasn't even the point of what I was saying.



My point is that you're being sanctimonious and sentimental because you've got baby foxes in your garden, when the fact is they vermin, presenting a nuisance in some areas and a danger to health and livelihoods in others. I don't agree with "fox hunts" in the traditional sense, they are just an excuse for toffs to kill foxes in an inhumane way - shooting, snaring and poisons are a much more efficient and economical way of getting the job done.

It's funny how in America people don't get so sappy about coyotes - they recognise them for the nuisance and danger they represent. Then again, I suppose foxes do look "cute", which makes it easy for liberal lefties to get on their high horses (oh the irony) about fox hunting.


----------



## MikeH (Jun 30, 2014)

I don't really give a shit about this whole thing, because honestly it doesn't matter at all, and I haven't found Metallica interesting since I was 13. But:

"But if some guy in some other band &#8212; it's like, 'Huh? What? Who are you?'"

Shut the f_u_ck up, you egotistical c_u_nt.


----------



## Riffer (Jun 30, 2014)

I'll chime in and say that Metallica is awesome. K thanks, bye.


----------



## Jakke (Jun 30, 2014)

To really stick it to those hipster douches crying about James, the people in background should have worn bear costumes, and they should have served some steaming hot bear burgers to the audience.

There is no place for subtlety when it comes to ....ing with hipsters.


Great show, as usually. Is it just me, or is Kirk's hair turning more awesome with age?


----------



## Jackzaa (Jun 30, 2014)

Esp Griffyn said:


> My point is that you're being sanctimonious and sentimental because you've got baby foxes in your garden, when the fact is they vermin, presenting a nuisance in some areas and a danger to health and livelihoods in others. I don't agree with "fox hunts" in the traditional sense, they are just an excuse for toffs to kill foxes in an inhumane way - shooting, snaring and poisons are a much more efficient and economical way of getting the job done.
> 
> It's funny how in America people don't get so sappy about coyotes - they recognise them for the nuisance and danger they represent. Then again, I suppose foxes do look "cute", which makes it easy for liberal lefties to get on their high horses (oh the irony) about fox hunting.



Then you didn't read what I said, did you? I specifically said "in my view, they're trying to play a hypocrisy card where it doesn't apply" and admitted maybe I am digging deeper than necessary. I then said that as someone who does like foxes, maybe that's why I found it hard to watch.

Now tell me, what is sanctimonious about admitting my soft spot may have given me a skewed view and seen things that may not have been intended? I still don't get the point of the video and that's exactly why I posted asking if I missed something. I don't give a damn about this "lefties/righties" business, and did not make a judgement on anyone for choosing to hunt, it was the attempted shots that I felt were being fired in the video (no pun intended) that lead me to make the post, again, you're just here to discuss the act of hunting.

You totally missed the point of everything I've been saying and you're just using it as an opportunity to defend mindless killing, and seemingly trying to make me look like a weaker individual for disliking it. How about you stick to the topic and tell me exactly what their response video was getting at, rather than tell me what a problem you have with the fact I don't see them as pests, so much as another creature trying to survive out there? THAT'S what I posted about and THAT's what I'm interested in hearing responses to, I couldn't care less if a fox rummaged through your bins.


----------



## fps (Jun 30, 2014)

MikeH said:


> I don't really give a shit about this whole thing, because honestly it doesn't matter at all, and I haven't found Metallica interesting since I was 13. But:
> 
> "But if some guy in some other band  it's like, 'Huh? What? Who are you?'"
> 
> Shut the f_u_ck up, you egotistical c_u_nt.



I found that hilarious, brilliant from Lars. He was saying that about people in bands he'd never heard of. He must have had to brush off more criticism than we could ever imagine, as their level of fame is just unnatural for a metal band.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm not dragging this any further off topic just because your feelings are hurt about fox hunting. FWIW, I don't think Metallica's video is hypocritical, but there is no point debating with you as you're clearly so far in the pro-fox camp you'll never see them as anything but furry, cuddly animals. Thankfully I don't live in an area of the UK where foxes venture into urban areas often, the most I see of them is flat ones at the side of the road, or seeing them on shoots occasionally, sometimes when gamekeepers are hunting them to prevent livestock loss.


----------



## Jackzaa (Jun 30, 2014)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I'm not dragging this any further off topic just because your feelings are hurt about fox hunting. FWIW, I don't think Metallica's video is hypocritical, but there is no point debating with you as you're clearly so far in the pro-fox camp you'll never see them as anything but furry, cuddly animals. Thankfully I don't live in an area of the UK where foxes venture into urban areas often, the most I see of them is flat ones at the side of the road, or seeing them on shoots occasionally, sometimes when gamekeepers are hunting them to prevent livestock loss.



I never claimed that their video was hypocritical either. Either you still haven't read what I've been saying or you totally missed the point. Regardless, you have your view, I have mine and as I've said, I am not interested in the views or morals of hunting, that's not what I posted about, their implied message is what I wondered about. I keep trying to take this discussion back to topic but it's clearly not working, so I'll bow out before this gets any further de-railed.

Fwiw I may have a starry-eyed, overly caring stance on the fox-hunting issue, but the side of the fence I stand on is totally irrelevant to the topic at hand, or at the very least, the point I was raising. If you care to discuss my thoughts on the video, I'll happily oblige, but if you're for or against hunting I don't care, it's not my place to judge, nor did I intend to make it a topic. Apologies to the TC for taking this thing in the wrong direction, but it's "what is the implied message behind the video?" That I want to talk about, because to me it seemed to imply that the British are hypocritical for having a stance against bear hunting.

This and only this is what I wanted to discuss.


----------



## TheDraeg (Jul 1, 2014)

Veldar said:


> Metallica is a decent rythem guitarist who's glory days are behind him



HAHA ok, dude.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jul 1, 2014)

For fans of old Metallica this should really be relevant...Rigor Mortis are recording a new album.


----------



## Veldar (Jul 2, 2014)

chinnybob said:


> If Hetfield is just a "decent rhythm guitarist" then I need to up my game because he absolutely slays me!!
> 
> Personally every time I see Metallica live it just reinforces how much I love them. For me the emphasis on technical ability is very much a new thing in metal, and isn't something I associate with Metallica; at times they're almost more of a heavy blues band in that sense. I think the more important thing to look at is the energy of their performance and how they engage the audience. They really put on a show, something a lot of newer bands need to pay more attention to



I agree with technical ability shouldn't be important and that they engage with the audience, I mean that the riffs on the newer albums are pretty stock stuff and I think they way Metallica writes (James in a room with Lars) doesn't help with that, I personally think the four of them should go into a room and just jam any riff that anyone comes up with and instead of packing a song full of ten stock riffs have one killer that the song revolves around.


----------



## Skrapmetal (Jul 2, 2014)

Veldar said:


> I agree with technical ability shouldn't be important and that they engage with the audience, *I mean that the riffs on the newer albums are pretty stock stuff and I think they way Metallica writes (James in a room with Lars) doesn't help with that*, I personally think the four of them should go into a room and just jam any riff that anyone comes up with and instead of packing a song full of ten stock riffs have one killer that the song revolves around.



Then why are you quoting Lars' critique's of Hetfield's riffs by using the word "stock"


----------



## twizza (Jul 2, 2014)

fps said:


> as Lars says, 33 years in and they're still stirring it up



Still flushing it down might be more accurate.


----------

